# Latest and Greatest in Artificial Turf?



## Ganny

I'm in the planning stages of building a new home in an urban area of town on a much smaller lot than I currently live. I think a high quality, natural looking artificial turf might make sense for this lot. Anyone have any experience or recommendations?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Ganny said:


> I'm in the planning stages of building a new home in an urban area of town on a much smaller lot than I currently live. I think a high quality, natural looking artificial turf might make sense for this lot. Anyone have any experience or recommendations?


@Shindoman may be able to chime in. I hope he doesn't mind that this is the 2nd time I've mentioned him in an artificial turf discussion.


----------



## Trav848

Curious also... Looking to do a dog run.


----------



## JKH7

Blasphemy....jk. I've had a couple clients install artificial putting greens. It's very specialized and expensive in my area. There is only one company here that does it in a 200 mile radius.


----------



## Ware

Seems like @MrMeaner or @BlakeG has or has talked about artificial turf before.

Welcome back @Ganny - haven't seen you post in a while!


----------



## Ware

Also @Shindoman did some on part of his lawn...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6048


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

@Ware Time to start an artificial turf section? I'm sure there are more people interested in having a putting surface without dealing with bent or a poa-a green and the high maintenance which comes with it. I'm sure there is a lot of good info to share from sanding or rubber and sweeping it as well as the complex build of one.


----------



## Shindoman

I did artificial turf 5 or 6 years ago on my boulevard as I got tired of the neighbourhood dogs killing the 
grass. It still looks pretty good. Lots of good quality very realistic turf available out there. Stay away from the big box stores, go to a professional landscape supply wholesaler or a specialized turf supplier. It's perfect for small areas that would be difficult to mow and maintain. I'm just in the process
of doing a small 250 sq ft area in my front yard where my dogs do their business. I'll post pics when i'm done. Here's where I got mine:
http://www.rymargrass.ca


----------



## Ware

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Ware Time to start an artificial turf section?


That's not a bad idea. Let me think about that.

ETA: Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

I took these at Hyatt Regency Coconut in FL. They had areas with some of the fake turf. It was in the high traffic areas or near the pools. It makes perfect sense since mowing it while folks are at the pool would be hard.

The stuff looks really nice and it fooled my wife. I would be it fools most folks too. I noticed that they still had the irrigation heads thru it and used them to wash off the dirt/sand. It had some poa poking thru in some spots, but nothing round up would not take care off.

One thing to be concern about, it does retain heat.


----------



## Shindoman

Ware said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware Time to start an artificial turf section?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad idea. Let me think about that.
> 
> ETA: Done. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Where did you put it? I'll post a DYI thread there when I'm finished.


----------



## Shindoman

Found it @Ware 
thx


----------



## dfw_pilot

You can also do what LAX airport does and just paint something green,


----------



## Shindoman

dfw_pilot said:


> You can also do what LAX airport does and just paint something green,


LOL


----------



## Grass Clippins

g-man said:


> It had some poa poking thru in some spots, but nothing round up would not take care off.


It's amazing that even artificial turf isn't safe from a Poa breach. Nasty stuff.


----------



## btimsit

I just installed nutmeg lush from FieldTurf Landscape and it looks incredible. Very realistic and more importantly no mowing. The drainage seems to be very good and our dog Sophie has really taken to it. We are very happy with our decision.

fieldturflandscape.com


----------

